# Lush and sweat question



## Galavanting Gifts (Apr 21, 2009)

Is LUSH m&p and if so then how on earth do they prevent their soaps from sweating whilst on display?


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Apr 21, 2009)

I think cause of the SLS'S in it 
I have tried a bases with nasty SLS and there dry i use bases that have non sls and they sweat too but i rather a non sls than an sls base 

I not sure if this is why *hides* what i have used and noticed
 

Some one will know   

Kristie

WELL SORRY NOT ALL THERE SOAP PRODUCTS HAVE SLS *RUNS & HIDES*


----------



## SiberianSF (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't know if it has to do with SLS or not, but maybe there is some kind of climate control going on inside of the stores? I have not had a soap sweat yet, but again, there is practically zero humidity where I live. Maybe they keep the store air dry on purpose?


----------



## topcat (Apr 22, 2009)

The Lush store near me has an open front - no doors - though it is in a shopping centre.  To handle, the soap feels dry to the touch.  Looking at the ingredients it seems to be a soap hybrid - some saponified ingredients, lots of water, and SLS, propylene glycol and hardeners - it doesn't seem to include the ingredients I have seen in MP bases which give it its meltability...I think people think it is MP as some MP bases contain propylene glycol.  PG isn't what gives MP its melting ability (not on its own anyway).

BTW - this is all just IMHO :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 23, 2009)

I once saw a soap seller in a fair, his soaps were clearly mp and were sitting smack in front of the hot sun. Nothing was melting or sweating or anything. They were not wrapped either. I'm still surprised and suspect it maybe an ingredient in the soap but not sure which one.


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Apr 23, 2009)

OceanGirl-3 said:
			
		

> I think cause of the SLS'S in it
> I have tried a bases with nasty SLS and there dry i use bases that have non sls and they sweat too but i rather a non sls than an sls base
> 
> I not sure if this is why *hides* what i have used and noticed
> ...



OceanGirl-3, I did the stupid thing recently of purchasing a huge batch of m&p recently without asking about the ingredients in it first, it arrived and I found out it had SLS in it GRRRRR to send it back or sell it on was not working for me and would have cost me more money in postage etc which I cannot afford to do, so i've used it and for those out there that are not concerned about it have been happy to still purchase it. It was just a silly mistake on my behalf, however I did find that it still sweats, must be out humidity.

WE MUST FIND THIS SECRET INGREDIENT LOL!!!


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Apr 23, 2009)

> WE MUST FIND THIS SECRET INGREDIENT LOL!!!



  : Lets :twisted:


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Apr 24, 2009)

O.K., Ocean Girl, how about YOU enter into a Lush store disguised as a cake of soap of your choice (I can't cause i'm too much of a sooky la la), I'll hook up a hidden mic to ya and you can go engage y'self in "Bubble talk" with da boss and draw out  her essential soaping secrets, if she refuses then pull out ya high powered hose and wash her soap away, hehehehehahahaha


----------



## ElenaCoralSoaps (Apr 24, 2009)

Lush is MP???? With such high prices I thought they made their soaps cold process. They have a display in our local macy's and people just gravatate toward it. Not that MP soap is unworthy of merit, it just takes longer to make cp and therefore accounts for the higher price


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Apr 24, 2009)

PMSL haha i can just see it lol haha tha's classic though thanks for the laugh


----------



## starduster (Apr 25, 2009)

*You'll go far*



			
				Galavanting Gifts said:
			
		

> O.K., Ocean Girl, how about YOU enter into a Lush store disguised as a cake of soap of your choice (I can't cause i'm too much of a sooky la la), I'll hook up a hidden mic to ya and you can go engage y'self in "Bubble talk" with da boss and draw out  her essential soaping secrets, if she refuses then pull out ya high powered hose and wash her soap away, hehehehehahahaha



*Greatest idea ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

